# 2018/19 Champions League



## CaliKlines (Sep 18, 2018)

The first 3 goals from Barcelona were world class today in their 4-0 win against PSV Eindhoven. Goal 4 was good, but 1-3 were phenomenal. Check out the highlights if you get the chance.


----------



## CaliKlines (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## Messi>CR7 (Sep 18, 2018)

CaliKlines said:


> The first 3 goals from Barcelona were world class today in their 4-0 win against PSV Eindhoven. Goal 4 was good, but 1-3 were phenomenal. Check out the highlights if you get the chance.


Apparently Messi's right foot is also pretty good


----------



## jpeter (Sep 18, 2018)

/spoiler alert

Just another dab of magic, perfection from Messi.  Hat trick #42 with the most #8 in champions league history, incredible.  Dembeles solo effort was very well placed.  the flick pass by rakutic for Messi's 2nd was brilliant.   Lozano doing well for PSV.

Fantastic game for my reds 3-2 over PSG. Last gasp, firmino comes through after throwing away the 2-0 lead


----------



## CaliKlines (Sep 18, 2018)

jpeter said:


> /spoiler alert
> 
> Just another dab of magic, perfection from Messi.  Hat trick #42 with the most #8 in champions league history, incredible.  Dembeles solo effort was very well placed.  the flick pass by rakutic for Messi's 2nd was brilliant.   Lozano doing well for PSV.
> 
> Fantastic game for my reds 3-2 over PSG. Last gasp, firmino comes through after throwing away the 2-0 lead


I agree...instant classic. Firmino with the finish with one eye. Exciting match to watch...great way to start the CL!


----------



## Goforgoal (Sep 18, 2018)

CaliKlines said:


> I agree...instant classic. Firmino with the finish with one eye. Exciting match to watch...great way to start the CL!


Set up by yet another tackle from a hustling Milner. What a competitor. 32 years old and still hustling to win balls back after already busting his hump for 90 minutes.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Sep 18, 2018)

CaliKlines said:


> I agree...instant classic. Firmino with the finish with one eye. Exciting match to watch...great way to start the CL!


I had to watch the match quietly at work and couldn't hear the commentary.  What was the deal with his eye?  He went into the match with one eye shut?


----------



## CaliKlines (Sep 18, 2018)

Against the Spurs on Saturday...


----------



## jojosoccer (Sep 19, 2018)

Milner is a beast and Man of the Match in my book.


----------



## CaliKlines (Oct 2, 2018)

Real Madrid lose and ManU gets the draw against Valencia. Interesting day in Europe...Mourinho out now? Bayern getting drawn against Ajax is an upset, but not entirely unbelievable.


----------



## jpeter (Oct 2, 2018)

CaliKlines said:


> Real Madrid lose and ManU gets the draw against Valencia. Interesting day in Europe...Mourinho out now? Bayern getting drawn against Ajax is an upset, but not entirely unbelievable.


/Spoilers

Wow that was a stunning defeat for RM, 70%+ pocession but....


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Oct 3, 2018)

jpeter said:


> /Spoilers
> 
> Wow that was a stunning defeat for RM, 70%+ pocession but....


That goal given up by RM looked just like my DD's U-little team learning to build out from the back.


----------



## Goforgoal (Oct 3, 2018)

McKennie with the winner for Schalke today. Good to see another young American player having an impact in Champions League play.

http://www.goal.com/en/news/mckennie-scores-winner-at-lokomotiv-moscow-for-first-schalke/i3nc0k97ocfi1e1o60513539j


----------



## younothat (Oct 4, 2018)

Nice header for Weston "Game-Winner" McKennie...




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=730820597259555


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 7, 2018)

What's a bigger surprise sp far? PSG or Ajax...


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Nov 7, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> What's a bigger surprise sp far? PSG or Ajax...


PSG is not a big surprise to me.  Playing in the subpar Ligue 1 competition day in and day out is not a good recipe for Champions League success.


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 7, 2018)

Messi>CR7 said:


> PSG is not a big surprise to me.  Playing in the subpar Ligue 1 competition day in and day out is not a good recipe for Champions League success.


I agree with the league they play in but they are filled with great players. It's not as though they have the toughest group and thought Liverpool would be their real test.

Ajax... probably comes down to them and Bayern to see who wins the group. I'm a bit bummed that PSV hasn't shown up.


----------



## CaliKlines (Nov 8, 2018)

Ajax has a tough defense and a beautiful style...nice to see them making some noise in Champions League. Not unexpected in a relatively weak group.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Nov 8, 2018)

CaliKlines said:


> Ajax has a tough defense and a beautiful style...nice to see them making some noise in Champions League. Not unexpected in a relatively weak group.


Ajax has done relatively well in getting to the next round in CL. Especially now that most Dutch teams are unable to keep their best players. I too like the Dutch style of play.


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 9, 2018)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Ajax has done relatively well in getting to the next round in CL. Especially now that most Dutch teams are unable to keep their best players. I too like the Dutch style of play.


My grandparents lived about 10 min from where ADO plays and my Dads middle name, Willem, has a Dutch club with the same name. That all said I've always been more of a PSV follower. 

It would be really great if the Eredivisie could retain their top players and become more of a player in the CL. The way it stands they are a poormans version of the Bundesliga...


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Nov 9, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> My grandparents lived about 10 min from where ADO plays and my Dads middle name, Willem, has a Dutch club with the same name. That all said I've always been more of a PSV follower.
> 
> It would be really great if the Eredivisie could retain their top players and become more of a player in the CL. The way it stands they are a poormans version of the Bundesliga...


The Dutch league has become a platform of development and sales. Watched a piece a few months ago on this very topic with the Ajax youth director. They are now just in business to develop players and sell them. Kinda sad from a place that's developed some of the greatest players. A friend of mine is also a huge PSV fan. He's from Holland and this is his team. I remember when Ernie Stewart use to play for Willem. Not sure if you recall but about 10 years ago Fox Sports use to air the Dutch league. Fun to watch.


----------



## electrichead72 (Dec 17, 2018)

There are some great matches here.

*Last 16 draw for UEFA Champions League, 2018-19*

Schalke v. Manchester City
Atletico Madrid v. Juventus
Manchester United v. Paris Saint-Germain
Tottenham Hotspur v. Borussia Dortmund
Lyon v. Barcelona
Roma v. Porto
Ajax v. Real Madrid
Liverpool v. Bayern Munich

Some of these could've been the final.


----------



## CaliKlines (Dec 17, 2018)

electrichead72 said:


> There are some great matches here.
> 
> *Last 16 draw for UEFA Champions League, 2018-19*
> 
> ...


Nah...Lyon would never make the final.


----------



## Justafan (Dec 17, 2018)

electrichead72 said:


> There are some great matches here.
> 
> *Last 16 draw for UEFA Champions League, 2018-19*
> 
> ...


Damn Bayern gets shafted every year, always getting matched up against Real Madrid the last couple of years (in the quarters I believe) now Liverpool in the round of 16!  Besides that matchup, looking forward to the Atlético/Juve matchup and Spurs/Borrusia.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 17, 2018)

Athletico v Juve
Man U v PSG 
Tottenham v Dortmund
Liverpool v Bayern

3 really good match-ups.....but the Man U could be a sneaky fun game to watch...or just a hammering!


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 17, 2018)

Justafan said:


> Damn Bayern gets shafted every year, always getting matched up against Real Madrid the last couple of years (in the quarters I believe) now Liverpool in the round of 16!  Besides that matchup, looking forward to the Atlético/Juve matchup and Spurs/Borrusia.


Real Madrid is not the same since CR left but Bayern hasn't been in top form either.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 17, 2018)

Kicker4Life said:


> Athletico v Juve
> Man U v PSG
> Tottenham v Dortmund
> Liverpool v Bayern
> ...


Man who? Did you see their last game?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Dec 17, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Man who? Did you see their last game?


Hey! It’s Mou who.


----------



## Far Post (Dec 17, 2018)

Don't sleep on Lyon. They looked good against Man City at home.


----------



## ToonArmy (Dec 18, 2018)

Mou who is right!


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Dec 18, 2018)

ToonArmy said:


> Mou who is right!


At what I don’t know.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 18, 2018)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Hey! It’s Mou who.


Funny how a coach can go from being a genius to an idiot in a few seasons.


----------



## younothat (Dec 18, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Funny how a coach can go from being a genius to an idiot in a few seasons.


Not so special anymore: Antiquated Mourinho finished at the highest level

The Portuguese's sacking as Manchester United boss comes as no surprise and no elite club will be interested in a coach who has failed to evolve
https://www.goal.com/en/news/not-so-special-anymore-antiquated-mourinho-finished-at-the/7azyg69n1ltj1ndgrngw4lkfx

Atletico Madrid v. Juventus  great match up. Toss up 
Manchester United v. Paris Saint-Germain.    Can PSG finally break through?  I dunno about this one
Liverpool v. Bayern Munich.  Going with the Reds, Klopp knows Bayern so will he make the adjustments that could make the difference. 
Tottenham Hotspur v. Borussia Dortmund.    Dortumund too much fire power for Hotspur.
Lyon v. Barcelona.... Barcelona 
Roma v. Porto......Tough one to call.   Toss up
Ajax v. Real Madrid?  Madrid always seems to comes through in the CL and they are favorite but this one could be a upset


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Dec 18, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Funny how a coach can go from being a genius to an idiot in a few seasons.


He’s been doing it for some time. It just wasn’t as obvious when at Inter and Real Madrid after leaving Chelsea. He just got away with it then.
My dream became a reality!
http://www.espn.com/soccer/manchester-united/story/3731159/manchester-united-announced-mourinho-has-left-old-trafford


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Dec 18, 2018)

LASTMAN14 said:


> He’s been doing it for some time. It just wasn’t as obvious when at Inter and Real Madrid after leaving Chelsea. He just got away with it then.
> My dream became a reality!
> http://www.espn.com/soccer/manchester-united/story/3731159/manchester-united-announced-mourinho-has-left-old-trafford


Per the article Ole is being considered as the interim. Interesting choice but a logical one. We will see.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 18, 2018)

younothat said:


> Not so special anymore: Antiquated Mourinho finished at the highest level
> 
> The Portuguese's sacking as Manchester United boss comes as no surprise and no elite club will be interested in a coach who has failed to evolve
> https://www.goal.com/en/news/not-so-special-anymore-antiquated-mourinho-finished-at-the/7azyg69n1ltj1ndgrngw4lkfx
> ...


Would love.. love to see Ajax go through! Maybe I should write a letter to Santa?


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 18, 2018)

LASTMAN14 said:


> He’s been doing it for some time. It just wasn’t as obvious when at Inter and Real Madrid after leaving Chelsea. He just got away with it then.
> My dream became a reality!
> http://www.espn.com/soccer/manchester-united/story/3731159/manchester-united-announced-mourinho-has-left-old-trafford


I think a lot of Man U fans just got an early Christmas gift! So does United go get another big name coach or maybe turn their eyes across the channel to PSV?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Dec 18, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> I think a lot of Man U fans just got an early Christmas gift! So does United go get another big name coach or maybe turn their eyes across the channel to PSV?


I got a big Merry Xmas! This has been my team since 93. His appointment was a huge disappointment to me! I hope they go with someone who knows how to manage and work with players to get their best. Who plays an attractive style and who has an imagination. There are coaches out there that are not big names, like Nuno Santo at Wolverhampton.


----------



## ToonArmy (Dec 18, 2018)

Such boring soccer to watch under Mourinho


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Dec 18, 2018)

ToonArmy said:


> Such boring soccer to watch under Mourinho


Ugly too! He wasted the talent and never tapped into it.


----------



## electrichead72 (Dec 19, 2018)

younothat said:


> Atletico Madrid v. Juventus  great match up. Toss up
> Manchester United v. Paris Saint-Germain.    Can PSG finally break through?  I dunno about this one
> Liverpool v. Bayern Munich.  Going with the Reds, Klopp knows Bayern so will he make the adjustments that could make the difference.
> Tottenham Hotspur v. Borussia Dortmund.    Dortumund too much fire power for Hotspur.
> ...


I think you're pretty good here...

I'm pulling for Atletico
PSG almost didn't get out of the group staged, but with the problems that Man U are having, PSG should move on.
Liverpool is on fire right now, but this match is two months away. We'll see if Bayern can straighten themselves out.
I'm going for Dortmund. They just lost their first league game, but still looking pretty strong
Barca should take this if they don't come out slow and lazy.
I'd say Roma v Porto is a pretty even match
Madrid is having a hard time right now against lower level teams, but they seem to be able to get it together for UCL, but this would be the biggest upset if they go down here.

Waiting until February is going to be the tough part.


----------



## CaliKlines (Dec 19, 2018)

electrichead72 said:


> Waiting until February is going to be the tough part.


Amen.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Dec 20, 2018)

LASTMAN14 said:


> The Dutch league has become a platform of development and sales. Watched a piece a few months ago on this very topic with the Ajax youth director. They are now just in business to develop players and sell them. Kinda sad from a place that's developed some of the greatest players. A friend of mine is also a huge PSV fan. He's from Holland and this is his team. I remember when Ernie Stewart use to play for Willem. Not sure if you recall but about 10 years ago Fox Sports use to air the Dutch league. Fun to watch.


Push-up this is for you. Merry Xmas.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Dec 22, 2018)

Nice start for Ole at ManU.


----------



## Goforgoal (Dec 22, 2018)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Nice start for Ole at ManU.


To be fair it was against a team in the relegation conversation but yeah, good start for sure. Hopefully the squad can finally have fun and get some results like today in the process.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Dec 22, 2018)

Goforgoal said:


> To be fair it was against a team in the relegation conversation but yeah, good start for sure. Hopefully the squad can finally have fun and get some results like today in the process.


Agree and true. The difference is that Mou would have barely won that game.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 22, 2018)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Agree and true. The difference is that Mou would have barely won that game.


United would have gone down 1 or 2 goals before coming back to tie it or win 3-2


----------



## ToonArmy (Dec 23, 2018)

It was definitely a more attractive style watch even for someone who doesnt support them. Only reason I don't root against them every week is they are my daughter's team and I want her to watch more soccer lol. Good to see the guys who been in Mourinhos dog house get in the game.


----------



## ToonArmy (Dec 23, 2018)

Kicker4Life said:


> Unites would have gone down 1 or 2 goals before coming back to tie it or win 3-2


Depending on how many Phil Jones scores on DeGea Haha


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Dec 30, 2018)

Ole, Ole, Ole
Win or lose fun to watch.
Mou Who? Meh.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 31, 2018)

0:48  
* Sterling's one-year-old son has incredible technique already*


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Dec 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> 0:48
> * Sterling's one-year-old son has incredible technique already*


You have not seen Denim?!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 2, 2019)

*$73 MILLION: 20-year-old most expensive American soccer player ever...*


----------



## electrichead72 (Jan 2, 2019)

I understand why he did it, but it seems like he's just moving from one bench to another. He couldn't keep his starting position at Dortmund, not sure how easy it is going to be to earn one at Chelsea.  Maybe that's the new challenge that he needs to improve.

Maybe would've been better to go to a lesser team in the EPL or La Liga to get more playing time and build up to a starting position at a big name team.

Hopefully, he has good luck there.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 2, 2019)

electrichead72 said:


> I understand why he did it, but it seems like he's just moving from one bench to another. He couldn't keep his starting position at Dortmund, not sure how easy it is going to be to earn one at Chelsea.  Maybe that's the new challenge that he needs to improve.
> 
> Maybe would've been better to go to a lesser team in the EPL or La Liga to get more playing time and build up to a starting position at a big name team.
> 
> Hopefully, he has good luck there.


A 20 year old, good start.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 2, 2019)

Has anyone else noticed how terrible the corner kicks have been in the premier league? Not getting past the first man is inexcusable.


----------



## electrichead72 (Feb 12, 2019)

Champions League back today.

If Man U can keep their good run of form and PSG can't get around their injuries, is this the end of the road for PSG?


----------



## Goforgoal (Feb 12, 2019)

electrichead72 said:


> Champions League back today.
> 
> If Man U can keep their good run of form and PSG can't get around their injuries, is this the end of the road for PSG?


Maybe. The front 3 they'll be running are still really dangerous though. It should be a great match.


----------



## CaliKlines (Feb 12, 2019)

It’s going to be very interesting to see the lineups for both sides in 25 mins from now. Cavani is a very large hole to fill for PSG. He is a very active player.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 12, 2019)

So who else was surprised?


----------



## CaliKlines (Feb 12, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> So who else was surprised?


Big time. I was in meetings all day...I’ll be watching tonight to see how ManU was neutralized.


----------



## electrichead72 (Feb 13, 2019)

I thought Ajax was going to take it.

And Dortmund?


----------



## Goforgoal (Mar 5, 2019)

Ajax is making magic happen right now.


----------



## ToonArmy (Mar 5, 2019)

Frenkie de Jong playing in his future home stadium maybe?


----------



## jpeter (Mar 5, 2019)

Spoiler alert

Champions League: Ajax youngsters put on a tactical clinic, destroy Real Madrid's four-peat bid 4-1
https://www.cbssports.com/soccer/news/champions-league-ajax-youngsters-are-putting-on-a-tactical-clinic-and-destroying-real-madrids-four-peat-bid/


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Mar 5, 2019)

ToonArmy said:


> Frenkie de Jong playing in his future home stadium maybe?


He was already sold to Barca and will join the new team during summer.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 5, 2019)

Goforgoal said:


> Ajax is making magic happen right now.


Awesome to see them making some real noise!


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 5, 2019)

Messi>CR7 said:


> He was already sold to Barca and will join the new team during summer.


Kinda a bummer that clubs like Ajax can't keep their players but it's todays soccer culture for  these mid market clubs.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Mar 5, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Kinda a bummer that clubs like Ajax can't keep their players but it's todays soccer culture for  these mid market clubs.


I think it is more their business model to develop and sell talent.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Mar 5, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> I think it is more their business model to develop and sell talent.


It is exactly that. They have even said that. As a club it’s their niche. They may be the best at it.


----------



## younothat (Mar 5, 2019)

@djchubakka
Ajax director of football Marc Overmars: 'Our wage budget for the 1st, 2nd and youth team is 28 million. That's as much as Gareth Bale earns in a year. What Real Madrid pays for one player is used for our entire squad.' Only 28 million. Let that sink in.

Ajax was 250/1 to win the league at some point during the group stage; my son was saying bet them so why not?  

Didn't they qualify for this season's tournament by beating Dynamo Kiev in a play-off.


----------



## electrichead72 (Mar 6, 2019)

It's crazy that Ajax gave them the boot. Madrid is not looking good right now, seems to be a lot of strife there. Ajax was hungry and they came to win.

I thought Madrid would come back, they usually take it to the last minute, can't count them out. I guess not this time.

We'll see what they do this summer.

I guess we'll see next week if Lyon does the same thing to Barca.


----------



## Goforgoal (Mar 6, 2019)

Did that just happen? Wow. What a game.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Mar 6, 2019)

Goforgoal said:


> Did that just happen? Wow. What a game.


Seriously, wow! Still not sure about that PK call


----------



## Goforgoal (Mar 6, 2019)

Possession. 6


Kicker4Life said:


> Seriously, wow! Still not sure about that PK call


Tough call for sure. I tend to agree with the call, but in that situation, man that's tough. More ammo to debate the use of VAR.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Mar 6, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> Seriously, wow! Still not sure about that PK call


It's probably the right call by the book, but it's a bummer that decided the match.  I don't think MU had a shot in the second half until the 87th minute or so.  PSG really have themselves to blame for another early exit.

I'm not a MU fan, but in your face Jose Mourinho!


----------



## electrichead72 (Mar 6, 2019)

That was a rough call.

I'd be a little worried if I was Barca. These underdogs are coming up big. They haven't exactly been at the peak of their game lately.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 13, 2019)

Forza Juventus!!


----------



## CaliKlines (Mar 13, 2019)

electrichead72 said:


> That was a rough call.
> 
> I'd be a little worried if I was Barca. These underdogs are coming up big. They haven't exactly been at the peak of their game lately.


I’d say they did alright today. Favorites to win the whole enchilada.


----------



## CaliKlines (Mar 13, 2019)

CaliKlines said:


> I’d say they did alright today. Favorites to win the whole enchilada.


Actually just checked with my book, and it appears City are the slight favorites!


----------



## El Clasico (Mar 14, 2019)

CaliKlines said:


> Actually just checked with my book, and it appears City are the slight favorites!


Slight?


----------



## CaliKlines (Mar 14, 2019)

El Clasico said:


> Slight?


9/4 for City to have the parade vs. 9/2 for Barca.


----------



## ToonArmy (Mar 14, 2019)

A 7 goal shellacking in round of 16 probably helped their odds. And 4 of the final 8 being premier league teams doesn't hurt either. 

Newcastle the last team to beat them just follow Rafa's blueprint Toon Toon!!! Or have Messi


----------



## electrichead72 (Mar 14, 2019)

I was worried for Barca because what happened to the big teams last week, but they made it through.

Liverpool is looking really good, but two strong fights on their hands right now between UCL and the Premier League title race.

Man City coming in strong.

Can't believe that Atletico blew their chances like that. They let CR7 get into their head maybe. All they had to do was score one goal to put it all away.

They'll do the draw in the morning, looking forward to that.


----------



## ToonArmy (Mar 15, 2019)

Good draw for Liverpool. Not so much for ManU


----------



## EM3 (Mar 18, 2019)

Man U will find a way to win. They will shut down messi.


----------



## electrichead72 (Mar 18, 2019)

If Roma did it last year, then it's possible that Man U can do it this year.

Barca goes into these matches flat, thinking it's no problem and they pay for that attitude.

I'm a Barca fan saying this too. 

Last season they blew going undefeated in league matches on a match against a lower team because they had this attitude.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Mar 18, 2019)

EM3 said:


> Man U will find a way to win. They will shut down messi.


From yesterday's La Liga match.  If ManU can stop "this", they deserve the trophy.





@electrichead72, #10 did not play in that lone league loss last season.  Barca had way more talent on paper and still should've won, but #10 does make a slight difference .


----------



## electrichead72 (Mar 18, 2019)

You're right, even without Messi, they should have been able to handle it.

I've seen them play a few times without really trying and not beating a team they should easily handle.

That's futbol as they say, anything can happen out there.


----------



## electrichead72 (Apr 10, 2019)

Back in action this week.

Games are close, doesn't look like any clear winners so far.


----------



## CaliKlines (Apr 10, 2019)

Barca with the away goal and the return leg at the Camp Nou are in the drivers seat. Ajax toyed with the Old Lady today...it was an entertaining match that the Dutch deserved to win. I hope they play the same way in Turin.


----------



## electrichead72 (Apr 10, 2019)

Yes, it seems like Barca should go through, but they defeat by Roma should have taught them some tough lessons.

If Ajax knocks Juve out, that would be something. They looked pretty strong today.


----------



## CaliKlines (Apr 16, 2019)

Barca and Ajax into the semis...now if the Reds and City can do the same tomorrow, what a final four!


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Apr 16, 2019)

CaliKlines said:


> Barca and Ajax into the semis...now if the Reds and City can do the same tomorrow, what a final four!


My goodness, how much fun was that to watch Ajax play?  It almost seemed like every pass in their attacking third is a one-touch pass.

What a bummer this team will likely not stay together next year.


----------



## electrichead72 (Apr 16, 2019)

Ajax is really making a statement here. They are looking really good.


----------



## CaliKlines (Apr 16, 2019)

Barca and Ajax in the final? What an end to the season that would be! Especially if Barca end up with Matthijs de Ligt as well as Frenkie next season.


----------



## electrichead72 (Apr 16, 2019)

It's like we're going to get three finals with the quality of the teams that are seemingly going to be in the semi-final rounds.

These are going to be great games.


----------



## electrichead72 (May 1, 2019)

It's looking like a Barca v Ajax final. 

Still, one game to go each, but unless Barca really falls over, they should have it. One goal in the 2nd leg will seal it. How did Dembele blow that last chance? Almost as bad as that PSG player doing that pull-back on the line to cost his team a goal.

Ajax v Spurs is going to be a closer game. Tottenham is lucky they are only down one, as Ajax controlled the first half but couldn't get it in the net. Ajax playing at home should be able to win, but it can still go either way.


----------



## CaliKlines (May 1, 2019)

3-0 is a mountain to overcome but the Reds won’t be short of confidence next Tuesday. They had Barca on their back heels for much of today. I’d have felt much much better if they had converted one of the chances at the end. British color commentators were horrible. Ended up turning the sound off.


----------



## Justafan (May 1, 2019)

electrichead72 said:


> It's looking like a Barca v Ajax final.
> 
> Still, one game to go each, but unless Barca really falls over, they should have it. One goal in the 2nd leg will seal it. How did Dembele blow that last chance? Almost as bad as that PSG player doing that pull-back on the line to cost his team a goal.
> 
> Ajax v Spurs is going to be a closer game. Tottenham is lucky they are only down one, as Ajax controlled the first half but couldn't get it in the net. Ajax playing at home should be able to win, but it can still go either way.


Dembele could of had 2!  However, it’s nowhere near over yet because the reds are going to score, period.  And if they get on a roll, they can score in bunches.  They could easily have had a couple today.  I wasn’t a total believer until I saw them completely suffocate Bayern.  Their scoring opportunities seem so effortless.  Why didn’t Firminho start?

Ajax is so refreshing, bunch of young guys just balling.


----------



## electrichead72 (May 2, 2019)

I'm a Barca fan, so I would like to think they'll hold on, especially if they get an away goal, Liverpool will have to score 5 goals to win it.

Unfortunately, this is when Barca tend to stumble, thinking they have it in the bag and show up lackluster.

Even with the Barca defense not being what it should be, I don't think they'll let 5 goals in, but I'm sure that's what PSG thought a few seasons back.


----------



## CaliKlines (May 2, 2019)

electrichead72 said:


> ...but I'm sure that's what PSG thought a few seasons back.


And wasn’t that glorious?!!


----------



## electrichead72 (May 2, 2019)

It was indeed.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (May 3, 2019)

My kid showed me this earlier today.  I'm sure you will enjoy it if you follow international football.


----------



## CaliKlines (May 3, 2019)

Messi>CR7 said:


> My kid showed me this earlier today.  I'm sure you will enjoy it if you follow international football.


That was good. Thanks for the share.


----------



## EM3 (May 4, 2019)

Super funny. Season 2 is coming out.


----------



## Calisoccer11 (May 4, 2019)

Messi>CR7 said:


> My kid showed me this earlier today.  I'm sure you will enjoy it if you follow international football.


Omg..thank you so much for sharing.  This is so great--can't wait to show my son!


----------



## jpeter (May 7, 2019)

[Spolier alert]











Wow what a game...


----------



## Goforgoal (May 7, 2019)

What did I just witness? Wow!


----------



## electrichead72 (May 7, 2019)

I'm a Barca fan, but that's what I expected.

They literally fell asleep on that last goal, their back to the ball, not paying attention. The stuff I grief my kids for doing.

Going into a second leg with a big lead gets them every time. They don't play hard or hungry enough. Their defense was full of holes today.


----------



## Justafan (May 7, 2019)

electrichead72 said:


> Going into a second leg with a big lead gets them every time. They don't play hard or hungry enough.


----------



## Justafan (May 7, 2019)

electrichead72 said:


> Going into a second leg with a big lead gets them every time. They don't play hard or hungry enough.


That’s on the coach and veterans on the team.  If you looked at Messi and Suarez the final 15 minutes, they had no sense of urgency.  Go down f’n swinging!  They showed Kloops interview from yesterday and even without Salas and Firminho, he had a ‘we can do it’ attitude.  He said even if we lose, we will lose fabulously (or words to that effect).  That’s how you coach!


----------



## CaliKlines (May 7, 2019)

So disappointing...I thought they would get the last laugh but they didn't have nearly as many good opportunities in the 2nd half as compared to the first. Although it may be the kiss of death, I would sure like to see CinderellAjax show up tomorrow and finish business, and then become the sports story of the year with a Champions League victory.


----------



## CaliKlines (May 8, 2019)

Unbelievable.


----------



## Kicker4Life (May 8, 2019)

Holy Cow!!!  What an amazing finish!!!  2 of the most incredible 2nd Leg finishes EVER!


----------



## Goforgoal (May 8, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> Holy Cow!!!  What an amazing finish!!!  2 of the most incredible 2nd Leg finishes EVER!


No doubt! What a couple of days of Champions League football. Just ridiculous.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (May 8, 2019)

Huge meltdowns with inspirational play made for exciting soccer.


----------



## electrichead72 (May 8, 2019)

Didn't see either of these results coming, but that's the way this game is.

Great matches.


----------



## jpeter (May 30, 2019)

Some great games and epic comebacks of late.  The Reds in PK's again?






Good article on Robertson's hard work and dedication to get there:
https://www.theplayerstribune.com/en-us/articles/andy-robertson-liverpool-champions-league


----------



## espola (Jun 1, 2019)

Champions League Final is so modern! Already the kickoff was not forward, and now the announcer just said Handball.


----------



## espola (Jun 1, 2019)

If that remains the only goal, the victory will always be seen as tainted.


----------



## Justafan (Jun 1, 2019)

espola said:


> If that remains the only goal, the victory will always be seen as tainted.


Overall boring game, last 15-20 plus overtime saved it from being a snoozfest, but congrats to the Reds.  Undoubtedly proved to be the  best team with the best coach in Europe this year.


----------



## Grace T. (Jun 1, 2019)

espola said:


> If that remains the only goal, the victory will always be seen as tainted.


 It was textbook application of the new handball rules.  In addition to weird results like that one, this game might encourage players to look for outstretched arms in order to shoot deliberately at the arms and get a penalty.


----------



## espola (Jun 1, 2019)

Grace T. said:


> It was textbook application of the new handball rules.  In addition to weird results like that one, this game might encourage players to look for outstretched arms in order to shoot deliberately at the arms and get a penalty.


I noticed that later in the game some players in the PA were running with their hands locked behind their backs.


----------

